
Is Sharing Economy to Robot Economy Exploitative? - sharemywin
What happens to all these sharing economy jobs when cars drive themselves? or drones drop off your sandwich?
======
shams93
More people need to read Robert Anton Wilsons views on the post work future,
he was making prescient predictions of this back in the early 70s.

~~~
sharemywin
I just find it ironic that they're using the concept of sharing economy to get
started and then want eliminate massive amounts of jobs to really rake in the
money.

